# USA / German bloodlines?



## smudger (Oct 11, 2009)

i`ve been trying to research the bloodlines of my trotter Trya.. the sire is..

Tyrannosaurus Rex (USA).. the mare... Jetaime Houberg (DE).. 

i cannot seem to find any information anywhere on the net about these horses , i have noticed a few race horse trainers/owners on here from the US and wondered if they could help in any way.. thankyou in advance .... kev


----------



## AlmagroN (Jul 19, 2009)

is trya her full name, and was she registered? this would help...


what i could find on T rex was that his sire is he was foaled in 1988, his sire is Speedy Crown (a VERY well known and respected sire of trotters here) and his dam is Duenna (i dont know who she is). 

i couldnt find anything on Jetaime Houberg. 

ill look around and see if T rex raced at all. im interested in if he did and what his time/earnings was, since Speedy Crown is a great stallion.


----------

